# Sticky  You might be a predator caller if...



## Fallguy

_In light of Jeff Foxworthy and You Might Be a ******* If...lets come up with a thread about predator calling. I will start:_

You might be a predator caller if...when stopping at Cenex for a Coke while out calling, you think about taking that squeeky cooler door off it's hinges because it sounds a lot like a distress call!

_Keep it going boys!_


----------



## Bore.224

:beer:


----------



## R Buker

IF:

You pray for deeper snow because you know the more you get, the hungrier the critters will get.


----------



## 870 XPRS

If your child's squeaky toys mysteriously disappear, only to be found later in your pickup with your other calls.


----------



## sierra03

Youuuu might be a predator caller ifff...

you stay home on saturday nights and watch RANDY ANDERSONS "calling all coyotes" and eat cheetos!

(Buddy, the off-coloring is from the cheeto's)


----------



## Fallguy

Wow...that last one is right on with some of my weekend nights (substitute Doritoes and beer for cheetos).

You might be a predator caller if:

After startling and sitting up in the middle of the night, your wives response is: "That was the neighbors dog...NOT coyotes. Go back to bed!"


----------



## Brad.T

You might be a predaot caller if.

You giggle and laugh when the forecast is for 35 below zero and start packing.


----------



## cya_coyote

you might be a predator hunter iiiiiffff

the foxes you are hunting have four legs instead of two, and your girlfriend still gets jealous of sharing your time...

AND SHE DOESN'T GET AS MUCH RIGHT NOW!!!

:sniper:

looks like time for the singles forum again...LOL


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if...

During the 1st day of deer season, your friend shoots his first buck and you shoot your first fox and get NO shots at a deer. And you are still MORE excited than him! (happened to me today)


----------



## vizslaguy

You might be a predator caller if... you let a nice buck walk by, because if you shoot, you might scare the coyotes.


----------



## 280IM

Iamn going to watch the outdoor channel after I get back from calling to see if any of you made the comidy section keep it up you might make enough extra money to buy gas you can hunt farther from home


----------



## 280IM

You might be a predator caller if you put your sent cover in you after shave bottle and you deodorant stick


----------



## 280IM

You might be a REAL Predator Caller If you use coyote Urine for mouth wash just a touch of Skunk behind each ear before you leave the pickup to start calling


----------



## coyote22250

You might be a predator caller if...

You bring your distress calls with everytime you go bowhunting for deer.


----------



## coyote22250

If your neighbors got a pettion saying that you could no longer blow your calls in your apt.


----------



## Bore.224

If you find fresh dog tracks and your heart jumps like you just saw Pamela Anderson in a bikini__ You might be a predator caller.


----------



## 280IM

You might be a Pedator call if you make you wife to be sign a per- nuptial stating she has no claim to any calls,varmint rifles,decoys, or sent cover
purchased after the wedding


----------



## coyote22250

IF you have ever been fed up with the decoys that are offered for preditor hunters, and decided to have a full body mount of coyote as your decoy.

If you ever made a decoy out of a remote control truck.


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if...

Your 18 month old son dances to "Come Little Coyote Come" and tries to mimic rabbit distress calls with his hands.


----------



## sierra03

Fallguy...

admit: Dad taught him the dance.


----------



## Fallguy

_Ok guys, it took me a while to dig this up, but I thought restarting it would be a great way to celebrate the end of the calling season. Have fun!_

*You might be a predator caller if...
*
After skinning your latest coyote, every time you have an itch on your head you wonder if one of those little fleas is living on you.


----------



## weasle414

Fallguy said:


> it would be a great way to celebrate the end of the calling season. .


End for you guys maybe, I'm just getting started! 

You might be a predator caller if your girl friend is jealous of your varmint gun and calls.


----------



## neb_bo

you migh be a predator caller if you have to give away 30 pounds of deer meat to put your first fox in the deep freeze until you can get it to the taxidermist(my current situation).


----------



## shae1986

You might be a predetor caller if:

The county sherrif drives by your vehicle at 1 am parked along side the road and calls you the next morning to ask if you killed anything.


----------



## Brad.T

Now that one was good.

You might be a predator caller if you daydream in church about how good the preists clok would be for snow camo


----------



## fingerz42

Know from experience:

You might be a predator hunter if; you go to fast food restaurants just for a water so you can use the straw to make a home made predator call.

Or You might be a predator hunter if; you use Wendy's milkshake straws as makeshift distress calls.


----------



## shae1986

If you've ever had to explain to your boss that you were late bc you spotted a coyote on the way too work.


----------



## Fallguy

Brad.T said:


> You might be a predator caller if you daydream in church about how good the preists clok would be for snow camo


 :rollin: LOL I just about spit my coffee all over my screen...LOLOLOL

You might be a predator caller if you dig around in your pocket of your coat at church for the car keys and you have to untangle them from your yote tote and two lanyards holding distress calls.


----------



## Mad2go!

IF...

Your neighbor keeps running over thinking your dog has been run over in the driveway because your foolin' around with the e-caller in the backyard.

Trevor


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

You might be a predator hunter if:

The first thing you do when you sit down to a computer is log onto NodakOutdoors.com


----------



## Fallguy

You might just be a predator caller if...

You scavenge through the garbage and cut up the plastic things you find because you are on a quest to find that "magic" reed for your calls.


----------



## big_al_09

this one's for weasle414

You might be a predator hunter if........
You spend 3/4 of your time in woodshop looking for scrap wood, and using it to make coyote calls.


----------



## shae1986

If your gun dealer smiles every summer when you enter the store and stop by the new gun rack.

If a sporting goods salesman has ever said too you, "im glad your here now I can eat."


----------



## weasle414

big_al_09 said:


> this one's for weasle414
> 
> You might be a predator hunter if........
> You spend 3/4 of your time in woodshop looking for scrap wood, and using it to make coyote calls.


Yep, one mans scrap wood is another mans 45 + coyote calls!


----------



## rednek

you might be a coyote hunter if.......

........you run out to your truck on your lunch break to go coyote huntin to come back and stop your coworkers in the parking lot to show them the coyotes you shot


----------



## rednek

i got another 
You might be a predator caller if......

......if you can hum any predator caller movie theme your buddies tell you to.


----------



## predator hunter

You might be a predator caller if you call 911 and hang up just so theyll come to your house with the sirens going.


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if...

You can watch a Randy Anderson video or a Quest for Coyotes video and you can:

a) identify the brand of predator call just by seeing it

then

b) identify the brand of predator call just by the sound it makes (Crit r Call Standard vs. Tweety vs. Austin howler vs. Red Desert mouthpiece vs. Tally Ho)

and finally

c) identify who the caller is just by the style and cadence of distress cries they make (Randy Anderson vs. Shawn Heyden vs. Dave Tatum vs. Les Johnson)

THEN you know you are addicted!


----------



## weasle414

You might just be a predator caller if your turkey call doubles as a rabbit in distress.


----------



## MossyMO

I had never seen this thread before just now, and man what a coincidence. This is a 100% true story which I am half embarrassed to tell but after reading these posts I feel I just half to.

First I do want to say I do not consider myself a good predator hunter. I have been watching videos, doing a lot of research and out calling for 2 winters now with poor success. But I will not quit, some day I want to consider myself successful at this sport.

Anyways, my wife just told me a few hours ago that I woke her last night because I was talking in my sleep about coyote hunting. I could not believe it and thought it was funny enough that I emailed Horsager about an hour a go to tell him. I really need to get a life !!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

If........you get ****** when you hear of idiots runnin yotes down with pickups and snowmobiles.


----------



## rednek

if.......you have your wife die her hair the color of a coyote


----------



## weasle414

MossyMO said:


> Anyways, my wife just told me a few hours ago that I woke her last night because I was talking in my sleep about coyote hunting. I could not believe it and thought it was funny enough that I emailed Horsager about an hour a go to tell him. I really need to get a life !!!


That's a good sign! Next winter's gonna be a good one for ya!


----------



## varmintz

You walk into the hunting section of your favorite sporting goods store and hear a distressed animal (from the DVD playing in the background) and you race in to see what it is, just like the coyote will be doing later when you go out hunting......


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if...

You walk into your favorite sporting goods store and the first section you go to is the predator calls.


----------



## YoteSlapper

If... you check wind direction before squeezing off a little gas when you're next to a crowd, because you don't want to get winded...

or

If... your wife winks at you and you respond by giving her the male challange howl.


----------



## shae1986

If instead of calling your dog to you by name when you are on the couch you lip squeak the dog too you.


----------



## coyote_buster

if... your favorite clothes to wear are camo ( i wore my camo jacket when getting my school pictures taken )
if... you look out the windows and say you want to go hunting and five people say when dont you want to go hunting (experience)
if... you are nice to someone that you absolutely cant stand just so that you can go hunting on his farm (experience again)


----------



## YoteSlapper

If... you have more pictures of dead critters than you have of family in your photo album.


----------



## shae1986

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## MossyMO

> If... you have more pictures of dead critters than you have of family in your photo album.


YoteSlapper
I am guilty of this and now that I think about this more I am feeling bad about it. That just ain't right, but at my age I am not going ot change who I am !!! :beer:


----------



## weasle414

...if you're the one who brings the fleas home, not your dog.


----------



## rednek

when you watch dances with wolves and you wish you were there with your rifle and calls


----------



## weasle414

When you wake up from a nap after a coyote hunt and start thinking your bi-pod is in with the bread in the kitchen.


----------



## YoteSlapper

You might be a preditor caller if...

You go to Cabela's on a nice 70 degree spring day and all you walk out with is a new set of snow camo.

Yup I just picked up my 4th set of snow camo... Couldn't pass it up, they were 50% off what they cost this winter.


----------



## weasle414

...if you go to sleep to a bunch of Varmint Al's free coyote howl downloads.


----------



## coyote_buster

we should make this sticky or whatever to keep this at the top


----------



## big_al_09

If you are reading this thread!


----------



## Fallguy

If, while playing pool, you have ever started lip squeaking to get your cue ball to curve over to one direction so you can set up your next shot.

(I did this, Papapete can back it up!)


----------



## weasle414

If on your days off you still wake up at 5 AM.


----------



## Fallguy

If, even during the off season, you look at flags or turn to the weather channel and get excited when the wind is below 5 mph.


----------



## rednek

if you can tell the game warden "here is my licenses" without taking the hand call out of your mouth.


----------



## Fallguy

If you have ever been proud of your infant daughter because she can do better lip squeaks than you when she sucks on her hand...

...you might be a predator caller.


----------



## captdave

If you have ever been disowned because of a Rsndy Anderson video. :sniper:


----------



## weasle414

If you have to tell your wife you're working late so you can go hunting.


----------



## Jaybic

If you pull over during your mothers funeral procession to glass the dark spot on the cemetary fenceline before entering it.

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy

Jaybic said:


> If you pull over during your mothers funeral procession to glass the dark spot on the cemetary fenceline before entering it.
> 
> Jaybic


I don't think you did that :lol:

Ok guys, how many of the "you might be's" that you wrote are true? Every single one of mine are (NO LIE). We all do some crazy stuff but Jaybic did you really pull that one off?


----------



## Jaybic

God no! My mother is alive and kickin and a person would probably go straight to he!! for doing something like that although you sure would be a serious predator hunter if you did do it.

I wrote that just for humor sake and did not think about these ideas should be things that people have actually done or are supposed to be true stories so I do sincerely apologize for anyone believing that I was serious but It sure seemed funny at the time. 

I think maybe my sense of humor needs therapy some days :beer:

P.S. True part. One of my favorite spots is accross a gravel road from where my grandparents are buried and this I am not making up. Honest!

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy

Jaybic

Glad to hear your mother is well. I guess I didn't say whether or not these had to be true. They don't I guess. I was just curious to know which ones were.



Jaybic said:


> I think maybe my sense of humor needs therapy some days :beer:
> Jaybic


Or better yet...your sense of humor is usually the therapy that one needs. :beer:


----------



## Jaybic

Fallguy,

Thanks man, I do appreciate that. One of my goals besides calling in a "fourple" is to make everyone on this site shoot the beverage of their choice through their nose on to the Nodak page.

Take is easy all,

Jaybic


----------



## kevin.k

sry im late but...

you might be a predator caller if...... at stop lights or train crossings you pull out your predator calls and start calling


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

you might be a predator hunter if..... you ride the school bus just to scout for hunting spots. 
:sniper:


----------



## saskcoyote

Fallguy, if you want a true one, here it is.

You might be a predator hunter if...when walking down the beach in the Dominican Republic in January when the temperature is 80 degrees, Caribbean surf crashing to your left, and palms waving in the breeze to your right, you see dog tracks in the sugar-white sand.

You follow those tracks, all the time thinking, "Gosh, I wish this holiday would end so I could get back to Saskatchewan and have some real fun calling coyotes."


----------



## coyote_buster

:withstupid:
that was a good one, ive found three **** trapping places just by doing that, its really bad when after school you ask the bus driver to stop so you can scout a liitle bit


----------



## Fallguy

kevin.k said:


> sry im late but...
> 
> you might be a predator caller if...... at stop lights or train crossings you pull out your predator calls and start calling


Kevin

We live in the same town and both do that? I'm suprised we haven't seen each other while driving doing that. If we do we will have to have a "coyote fight" while driving down Washinton!


----------



## kevin.k

haha, yeah my challenge howl would intimidate you though


----------



## Fallguy

Hmmm...I think I smell a challenge. I will have to dig out my secret male howler.


----------



## kevin.k

k dig it up, but i dont wana embaress you to bad so ill just stick to my basic calls :lol:

p.s....i see you have facebook...but no hunting pictures on there hmm i am dissapointed


----------



## Fallguy

I know we got some new people on here so I thought I would BUMP this one back to the top. Keep on adding to this. It's a fun thing.

You might be a predator caller if....

*You wife makes chocolate cookies with powder sugar coating and you run downstairs to get your snow camo, JUST to prove to your wife how they look alike!*


----------



## lotero

if your favorite call makes the coyotes come running and makes your girl run for cover. DUAL PURPOSE!!! :beer:


----------



## johngfoster

... if you get stopped by Fish and Game for skinning a "deer" out of season, only for them to find out it's really a coyote.


----------



## Jaybic

You might be a predator caller if:

You think you caught mange from skinning coyotes only to realize your just going bald! Happen to me. 

Jaybic


----------



## coyote_buster

The fun game you play is powerstall on pavement and find out what distress sound your tires are making.


----------



## YoteSlapper

Jaybic said:


> You might be a predator caller if:
> 
> You think you caught mange from skinning coyotes only to realize your just going bald! Happen to me.
> 
> Jaybic


I've got it too...

But it is!!! It is really mange!!!
I've got myself convinced I got mange. There is now way I am bald.

And I do not got a bear gut!!! That is just undigested fur from eating all those rabbits. You do know that hair is undigestable, don't you???

Heck, I got myself convinced I am half coyote...


----------



## NDTerminator

You might be a Predator Hunter if....

When you're going out to hunt you open your safe and stand there taking as much time picking the "right" rifle, as your wife does picking out the right outfit for work....


----------



## coyote_buster

That was good, what about you take 45 minutes to decide what pair of camo you are going to wear for each stand.


----------



## barebackjack

If your standing around showing a bunch of pictures to guys on your cell phone, when a girl walks by and says "awwww, you got pictures of your family?" and you say "nope, new camo job on my varmint rifle"......you might be a predator hunter.


----------



## YoteSlapper

Barebackjack
I believe you actually did that.
I showed a guy a picture on my cell phone of a mangy coyote today.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

...........If a long stretch of subzero temps in the forcast excite you.


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if....

When teaching freshman about momentum, you use an example looking at a fired bullet. When one of your "gun experts" repeatedly asks if you are talking about a "44" you reply with...

*No...I am talking about a 223 Remington shooting 50 Grain Hornady V Max bullets.*

The kid's jaw drops and he realizes he didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## Mocsy

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> ...........If a long stretch of subzero temps in the forcast excite you.


that is so true. yesterday it was 18 degrees this weekend is suppose to be 2 saturday and 3 sunday. my trigger finger is gettin itchy.


----------



## Fallguy

Up nere in ND we are supposed to be -9 for highs this weekend and -25 for lows. Yeah baby!


----------



## lyonch

fallguy are you going to be able to get out this weekend. If you are dont shoot all the coyotes around the bremer area we need some to shoot for the tournament


----------



## Fallguy

Don't worry I won't be doing that way plus we won't be hunting near there anyway during the tournament. :wink:


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur

........you have earplugs in your truck to wear while you practicing your howling and distress calls everyday to and from work.

P.S. when you see people looking around in other cars for the coyote it's priceless.


----------



## Fallguy

a continuation of the previous one...

When you are practicing your calling while driving you try to elicite responses from dogs you drive by with your calls, and if they don't respond you wonder what you are doing wrong.


----------



## theweasle

You might be a predator caller if tou cell phone's ring tone is a distress call.


----------



## rebel1jake

You might be a predator caller if...
Your wifes car dosen't start and she has to take your truck to school and one of her students asks if they can pet the 2 doggies in the back


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

rebel1jake said:


> You might be a predator caller if...
> Your wifes car dosen't start and she has to take your truck to school and one of her students asks if they can pet the 2 doggies in the back


:beer: That one was awesome!


----------



## huntinhick

if you build a room on your house to just store calls in. :sniper: :run:


----------



## LeviM

if your wifes lingerie constists of coyote fur :beer:


----------



## theweasle

You might be a predator caller if you get mad when they don't shoot the coyote on a deer hunting video.


----------



## barebackjack

If you spent the better part of the summer in your own personal sweat shop designing and making "the ultimate white suit"....you might be a predator hunter.

On a side note, after extensive field testing this winter, I think ive hit the jackpot. Right color (white, no pattern), freedom of movement in all the right places, water repellent, pockets where you need em, pockets that actually hold stuff in while laying and rolling around in the snow.


----------



## LeviM

you just describe "snow shadow" from Kings camo!!


----------



## barebackjack

Does that have a pattern though?....I hate patterned whites, just want plain ole white, like a ND snowbank.


----------



## LeviM

you bet it has a pattern!! My opinon and only my opinion its the best snow camo out there! Actually all of Kings camo is awesome! Check it out!


----------



## barebackjack

That stuff actually looks pretty good. If you hunt where theres some vegetation above the snow. Itd be good earlier when theres not alot of snow yet.
Most of the places I hunt are white, plain and simple, so I like plain white, but nobody makes a good PLAIN white suit anymore, so I made my own.


----------



## barebackjack

I got another.....

If your sitting in your treestand bowhunting, and you get just as excited when a coyotes coming down the trail as you would when a big buck is coming down.....you might be a predator caller.


----------



## LeviM

If your happy with it and produces dogs, thats all that matters!

May I ask what general area you are hunting that is pure white? I have travel all of ND twice this year and its very patchy snow and NO snow the farther west you go.


----------



## barebackjack

Eastern 1/3rd of the state.

I have buddies that wear patterned whites. And well, ive noticed in alot of situations that they stick out. Nothing will work perfectly everytime, but ive noticed that plain white fits the bill the majority of the time. There are some times when my buddies patterns are awesome, but it seems most of the time they are stickin out some.
Ive always said, in winter, white is the predominant color, so even if there is some cover above the snow, the poochies (or whatever your chasin) arent really going to notice it (the white blob) as much as if you were on a all white background with some color, a darker blob on a predominantly white background. 
Just my humble opinion. I know most guys wear patterns and still kill dogs too. So its just comes down to a personal preference. Anythings better than the guy I saw this winter sitting on a hill 150 yards from the road with what looked like a black coat and carharts on. lol :eyeroll:


----------



## lyonch

I know guys that wear just carharts and they have killed more dogs than most of us combined. Levi you know who im talking about. its not the color that they see its the movement. you will never find a perfect white piece of snow unless all vegetaition above is covered. Just my 2cents


----------



## Fallguy

Yeah that King's camo looks great but I can't justify myself spending 150 bucks on a jacket. I would rather spend 50 bucks on some coverups and do it that way. Does king's make coverups? I use Nat Gear coverups and I like them pretty well.


----------



## barebackjack

lyonch said:


> I know guys that wear just carharts and they have killed more dogs than most of us combined. Levi you know who im talking about. its not the color that they see its the movement. you will never find a perfect white piece of snow unless all vegetaition above is covered. Just my 2cents


Yes, but what sticks out more, white on a predominantly white background, or darker on a predominantly white background. In winter, color WILL get you, if you wear black on a white hilltop, their gonna see it, plain and simple, wether your moving or not. And if your dark on a light background, movement will get picked out EASIER.

The problem with patterns is that at a distance, they just look like a gray or dark blob.
And I find LOTS of places with perfect white pieces of snow.


----------



## lyonch

well then i hope tour gun, facemask, gloves, bipod, calls, boots and everything that you wear is white if thats what you feel. I have seen several very successful coyote hunters wear blue jeans when they are out calling. Yeah i do like ot camo myself but im not going to let it stop me from calling. there will always be shadows in every trek of land. when the snow drifts and the sun shines there will be shadows. the coyotes arean' coming in from the top like a damn goose. they are coming face on at about 2'-3' looking height.


----------



## barebackjack

lyonch said:


> well then i hope tour gun, facemask, gloves, bipod, calls, boots and everything that you wear is white .


If youve ever seen me in my getup youd know. Lol, im kinda anal about EVERYTHING being white, gun, scope, bipod, white bunny boots, face, gloves, EVERYTHING! In fact, im shopping for a white pickup right now.


----------



## LeviM

LOL

I even debated on a white pickup! Then I figured the first praire trail I took it down it would look black, so I decided to go with a black truck!

Who knows with these above normal temps the last few years we won't need to wear white camo anymore


----------



## barebackjack

Global warming man!

Coyote callin in your speedo!


----------



## coyotejim

Fallguy said:


> _In light of Jeff Foxworthy and You Might Be a ******* If...lets come up with a thread about predator calling. I will start:_
> 
> You might be a predator caller if...when stopping at Cenex for a Coke while out calling, you think about taking that squeeky cooler door off it's hinges because it sounds a lot like a distress call!
> 
> _Keep it going boys!_





> You buy the new Flambeau Lone Howler coyote decoy, velcrow a rabbit fur to his chin, name him scooter, and treat him like the family pet


----------



## weasle414

You might be a predator caller if someone says "you smell like a raccoon peed on you" and you take it as a compliment.


----------



## varmit b gone

You might be a predator hunter ifff....

You take the familys pet bird out into sub-zero tempatures and tick it off just so you can have the perferct bird-in-distress sound.


----------



## buckseye

You might be a predator caller if you have been calling preds for 36 years.


----------



## 25-06rem.

you might be, .... if

you buy a white pickup so it has white cammo to  ,
and you old lady say you just got that for coyote hunting


----------



## 7mmremmag1995

You might be a predator caller if...

you make Elmer Fudd look like a liberal


----------



## 7mmremmag1995

got another

You might be a predator caller if you can go into the sporting goods store and walk to the predator hunting section backwards and blinfolded


----------



## Fallguy

Lets start this up again for the 08-09 season! Coming back from the dentist yesterday I had this one in mind:

You might be a predator caller if...

*...you schedule your tooth work around your calling trips so you don't have any pain while blowing on your howlers and mouth calls!*


----------



## Trapper99

predator hunter said:


> You might be a predator caller if you call 911 and hang up just so theyll come to your house with the sirens going.


I'M GONNA TRY THAT!!!.LOL


----------



## jordanfax

You might be a (female) predator caller if the only time you use your dark green and brown eyeshadow is when you need it for makeshift camo make-up.

,,,,and if your kids keep asking you to stop practicing your lip squeak when picking them up and dropping them off at school. I told them once that if they didn't stop arguing I was going to start making distress sounds and they suddenly quieted down.


----------



## huntinND

If...
One of your teeth are wore down from using an open reed call so much!


----------



## huntinND

And

If...
Your member froze to the ground while waiting to long for a hung up coyote to come in. ouch!


----------



## johngfoster

Fallguy said:


> Lets start this up again for the 08-09 season! Coming back from the dentist yesterday I had this one in mind:
> 
> You might be a predator caller if...
> 
> *...you schedule your tooth work around your calling trips so you don't have any pain while blowing on your howlers and mouth calls!*


Last season I had to reschedule my dentist appointment around a calling trip. This is very applicable to me!


----------



## barebackjack

huntinND said:


> And
> 
> If...
> Your member froze to the ground while waiting to long for a hung up coyote to come in. ouch!


Dont go callin naked!

Wait.....

You might be a predator caller if you go callin naked.


----------



## varmit b gone

....If you randomly start howling or making distress sounds in your sleep.


----------



## Fallguy

huntinND said:


> And
> 
> If...
> Your member froze to the ground while waiting to long for a hung up coyote to come in. ouch!


LOL what a die hard! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## dynarider68

you might be a predator caller if....

On your travels to and from somewhere out of town your scoping the land out for great looking spots to call..

I catch myself doing this all the time...got my new PX magizine in the mail and MAN....Am I ever getting the itch to whack some dogs..


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if....

While driving on the Interstate your wife yells at you all the time because your eyes are on the fields and sloughs more than the road.


----------



## Jaybic

You might be a predator caller if you actually go in the ditch on the way to the next stand because you were too busy looking for coyotes(Have done this twice). Kinda goes like this.

"Hey Larry, that looks like a killer stand right over there, we should go call tha....aaahhhggg damn...hold on....CRASH........you ok? yeah, im ok but we are stuck good! Well, as long as were here lets go call that stand. Besides the cell phone should work good from the top of that hill to call the tow truck."

I bet some of you guys know this story dont you!

Good luck to all this year.

Jaybic

P.s be cautious of oddly placed welders. they're decoys to lure ones attention from the real threat(up coming sharp corner). dont fall for it.


----------



## Trapper99

...if you tell your dad you almost hit a coyote on the way home from school, but the roads were wet so your truck slipped and you missed.


----------



## WIdawg22

U might be a predator caller if....

U are from Wi and you buy fresh cheese curds to squeak them in!!!


----------



## WIdawg22

if...
You tell your wife (or in my case sister b/c i hunt with bro-in-law) that coyotes are up this year, & say there worth like $60-70 when you know there only worth $10 so they let you go calling!! works most of the time....
(& depending on if there buying it u can offer to buy them something w/ the $, which ends up coming out of your own pocket)- but getting out those couple extra times & calling is priceless!!


----------



## Fallguy

WIdawg22 said:


> if...
> You tell your wife (or in my case sister b/c i hunt with bro-in-law) that coyotes are up this year, & say there worth like $60-70 when you know there only worth $10 so they let you go calling!! works most of the time....
> (& depending on if there buying it u can offer to buy them something w/ the $, which ends up coming out of your own pocket)- but getting out those couple extra times & calling is priceless!!


I should try that this year! LOL. 'course I better hide my Predator and Trapper Caller mags so she can't look up the real price!


----------



## SDHandgunner

WIdawg22 said:


> if...
> You tell your wife (or in my case sister b/c i hunt with bro-in-law) that coyotes are up this year, & say there worth like $60-70 when you know there only worth $10 so they let you go calling!! works most of the time....
> (& depending on if there buying it u can offer to buy them something w/ the $, which ends up coming out of your own pocket)- but getting out those couple extra times & calling is priceless!!


Yep, been there, done that a time or two myself.

Larry


----------



## WIdawg22

Brad.T said:


> You might be a predator caller if you daydream in church about how good the preists clok would be for snow camo


LOL!! I have a crystal clear picture of that one of you doing the head bobbing thing in church, I've been there all too many times myself!!


----------



## WIdawg22

if.....

you got 5 of the same calls just in case you lose&#8230; that's right 4 of them... not the best at stats but what are the chances of that?


----------



## WIdawg22

if....

You know every back road within 75 miles of your house.

You are forced to treat your car like a truck b/c that's all you have to plow through the snow.

you pass an Amish buggy & get excited b/c Amish country=usually great coyote country

your definition of seeing double is a beautiful pair of coyotes.

the end of calling season usually makes u end up looking for a new gf.

you move from a place like Wi to Mt b/c u hear the coyote hunting is good, well at the very same time you know this is a place where men are men and sheep are scared!!

you always brag and argue w/ your calling partner my coyote is bigger, then you have to get the scale out.

You try, key word try here, getting to your calling spot through that same deep ditch u did the week b4 knowing you broke through and got wet up to your sack!

When you laugh at the people at Lambeau field b/c they think they are experiencing the frozen Tundra but the REAL frozen tundra is northern coyote country at 2 in the morning.

After all these years&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
-you still don't understand that there is a fine line between toughing it out in cold weather, pain, and just being plain stupid!


----------



## the professor

wow...tough to follow that up but here i go...

if....

you have buckshot and .22-250 rounds in every cup holder and storage compartment of your truck

at a mid summer nights bonfire, just for sh!ts n giggles you get the howler out to get the yotes going and scare the girls

your clothes line poles double as carcass hangers

you take the long way every where all the while never looking at the road

you bring your rifle and calls out to the fishouse just in case...

your best waterfowl hunt last fall was the day you squeaked a yote into shotgun range from the layout blind

you flat spotted the tires of the hunting rig and made your buddy get stitches in his forhead because you saw a fox dive into a culvert. (shot the fox, then drove to the e.r.)


----------



## WIdawg22

the professor said:


> you bring your rifle and calls out to the fishouse just in case...
> 
> BIG + 1 on that.....
> 
> When you go ice fishing for the weekend, your first time of the year, you first pack your callers and guns, for the just in case situation like you said. Then you finally get to the lake, drill your holes, and find out you forgot your jig poles! Looks like I'm going coyote hunting. (reminds me of last year, went trout fishing, drove a 100 miles or so found I forgot my pole, was gonna run to wal-mart that was like 30 miles away and buy a cheap pole but if that's how the day is startin&#8230;..y bother, drove back home went to bed, I just hope someone else out there feels my pain, stuff like this happens more than I'd like to admit)


----------



## jason_n

if you lip squek your dog and dont realize your doing it


----------



## goosehunter20

the professor said:


> you bring your rifle and calls out to the fishouse just in case...


Hahaha did this last year and could have actually shot one if I would have had my rifle


----------



## Fallguy

goosehunter20 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> you bring your rifle and calls out to the fishouse just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha did this last year and could have actually shot one if I would have had my rifle
Click to expand...

I'm confused. You did this (brought your rifle) but couldn't shoot one because you didn't have it? What? :wink:


----------



## goosehunter20

Had the calls but not the rifle


----------



## Fallguy

goosehunter20 said:


> Had the calls but not the rifle


ah....


----------



## barebackjack

You might be a predator caller if......when someone says 'callin contest' the first thing that pops into your mind is a coyote tourney, not a cheesy goose callin contest.


----------



## nosib

you might be a predator caller if..... your wife/girlfriend thinks you were raised by coyotes because you get excited when it becomes coyote mating season


----------



## allgamehunter

Fallguy said:


> You might be a predator caller if....
> 
> While driving on the Interstate your wife yells at you all the time because your eyes are on the fields and sloughs more than the road.


Story of my life I find myself doing 25 on the interstate so I can check out a good spot to call.


----------



## d_handley00

HAHAHAHAHA
the 911 ambulance siren is so funny, everytime the train goes by about half a mile away i go outside...evry night

you might be a predator caller if you fondle coyote **** everytime you come across it, just to see what they are eati'n.


----------



## nosib

lol i love these they make me laugh. i can not accuse myself of any of these yet.... but i am sure others have lol


----------



## SilentKnight

You might be a predator caller if...

you hear a coyote howling in your yard late one full moon night and instinctively you hop out of bed, jack a shell in the 22-250 and go out the front door looking for him. Then coming to your senses that the neighbors in your housing development might not appreciate a 22-250 going off that close to their house... and then go back to bed all disappointed because you let one get away!


----------



## johngfoster

Fallguy said:


> You might be a predator caller if....
> 
> While driving on the Interstate your wife yells at you all the time because your eyes are on the fields and sloughs more than the road.


Isn't that the truth! I swear people who drive behind me on the Interstate must think I'm drunk.


----------



## nosib

so that was you? lol


----------



## moneyshot27

you might be a predator hunter if:

your girlfriend bought camo lingere only to try and keep you at home.

true story.


----------



## moneyshot27

just remembered another.

you might be a predator hunter if:

your girlfriend doesn't talk to you for a week after you ask if you can use her lap dog as a decoy.

yes, this really happened. it seemed like a much better idea before i asked. i'm not really the type to think things through all the way.


----------



## Fallguy

moneyshot27 said:


> you might be a predator hunter if:
> 
> your girlfriend bought camo lingere only to try and keep you at home.
> 
> true story.


Wish that would happen at my house! :iroll:


----------



## Wrestler720

... if you go to walmart and look for white sweatshirts to use for camo

... if everyone at school is tired of you telling your hunting stories

( even my coach is tired of it)

... if no one hunted coyotes at all last year but this year all you hear is 
"yea i'm going coyote hunting this weekend" all because you told that one story from last year.

well heres a long one its kinda what i'm gonna do later this year  
... if you want to get even with your buddy who drove by honking his horn at you when you started leaving your stand and so you told him if he hears a coyote no matter what time of day, to call you. so you and your hunting partner who your other buddy also ****** off, go and sit outside his house in the woods with a call and start howling and then stop and call to ask him to go outside and listen for coyotes real quick, cuz your out hunting. so once he steps out at 3am start howling and watch him **** himself when he hears it 30yards away and then have your buddy hide in the snow and pop up and run after him to scare him even more

...if everyone asks you," hey are you going hunting tonight "?

... if everytime you see a dot in a field you have to stop and check if its a coyote.


----------



## nosib

Wrestler720 said:


> ...if everyone asks you," hey are you going hunting tonight "?


guilty


----------



## Fallguy

Wrestler720 said:


> well heres a long one its kinda what i'm gonna do later this year
> ... if you want to get even with your buddy who drove by honking his horn at you when you started leaving your stand and so you told him if he hears a coyote no matter what time of day, to call you. so you and your hunting partner who your other buddy also ticked off, go and sit outside his house in the woods with a call and start howling and then stop and call to ask him to go outside and listen for coyotes real quick, cuz your out hunting. so once he steps out at 3am start howling and watch him &$#* himself when he hears it 30yards away and then have your buddy hide in the snow and pop up and run after him to scare him even more


Good God don't they have English teachers in Crookston?! LOL :lol:


----------



## Wrestler720

oh we do its just that no one likes them and i was really tired when i wrote that


----------



## Fallguy

wow rough crowd in crookston or what?


----------



## bearhunter

if you plant shed deer antlers for coyote pissing posts in strategic locations :sniper:


----------



## trikortreat

280IM said:


> You might be a REAL Predator Caller If you use coyote Urine for mouth wash just a touch of Skunk behind each ear before you leave the pickup to start calling


 WHAT!!!! thats just wierd!! u Totally killed it!


----------



## trikortreat

if you ditch yer girl n go callin.


----------



## trikortreat

moneyshot27 said:


> just remembered another.
> 
> you might be a predator hunter if:
> 
> your girlfriend doesn't talk to you for a week after you ask if you can use her lap dog as a decoy.
> 
> yes, this really happened. it seemed like a much better idea before i asked. i'm not really the type to think things through all the way.


Thats the best!!! thats a funny one....also a good idea.


----------



## moneyshot27

i'd like to make it clear that using a live decoy may not be legal, or ethical. what i said about using my girlfriends dog as bait was only offered as a joke. i don't think it's right to use live animals as decoys, let alone house pets.


----------



## roggowj

you might be a caller if while sitting at the mailbox u stick the howler out the window to see if anything answers back. i live out in western south dakota and trust me they answer back. OR

you might be a caller if u take the 204 with you to get the mail.


----------



## trikortreat

haha i hear ya money shot...i agree with ya. i just thought that was a good one.


----------



## Fallguy

You may be a predator caller if...

You beg the shop teacher in the school you work in for all the sawdust from his dust collector. Then you sit in your garage all night drinking beer and screening it so you can do your fleshing! :beer:


----------



## coyoteodie

...if your wife wonders why youve been lacking in the romance department and you tell her she needs to work on her female invitation howl!:lol:


----------



## HoosierHunter88

coyoteodie... thats the best one on here. haha/ cheers to you :beer:


----------



## coyoteodie

HoosierHunter88 said:


> coyoteodie... thats the best one on here. haha/ cheers to you :beer:


Hey thanx! My wife didnt think so. I even gave her my Lildog to practice with...man, that just dont sound right.


----------



## saltydawg

Fallguy said:


> You might be a predator caller if....
> 
> While driving on the Interstate your wife yells at you all the time because your eyes are on the fields and sloughs more than the road.


I make my wife drive so i can scout.


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if...

Your son is seen dragging his stuffed animals around the house using one of your coyote drags!


----------



## kingcanada

wow, i just read all of these. i am guilty of way too many! so here's some more.
you might be a predator caller if...
-ravens and crows roost on your truck's bed rails
-ravens and crows stake out your garage
-the sidewalk leading to the garage is mostly blood streaks and stains
-you cut your hair short so the fleas comb out easier
-people refer to your Randy Anderson dvd's as your coyote porn
-you freeze a body part and still finish out the day
-you build a truck just for crossing snow drifts
-people think you have either moved away or died during the winter months
-you hear a baby cry and think "rabbit distress"
-you show up late for Christmas dinner with your whites on
-as you enter your hunting area, coyotes sense a "tremor in the force"
-you pray for a good rabbit crop, but don't hunt them
-you can identify coyote tracks in the snow while traveling at interstate speeds
-snow camo is a status symbol
-you always thought that the roadrunner had it coming
-your biggest monthly expense is gasoline
-your garage is full of carb cleaner, for killing fleas
-you let the dog sleep on your coat, for cover scent


----------



## 94silverado

You might be a predator caller if.... 
You schedule major dental work for the spring so you have all summer to get used to a differnt way of blowing your open reeds.


----------



## kingcanada

or if you have a hard time choosing between a pin up of Rita Hayworth or a coyote.


----------



## Howlin Fool

If you enjoy sitting between two of your buddies, new to the sport, and just calling without a gun!


----------



## owwwwww

If you are gonna sell your house just to get another house directly in coyote country!


----------



## Fur Collector

you buy your girlfriend a coyote gun because she says she wants to spend more time together.


----------



## Fur Collector

when the guys ask you " whats been wrong with you lately" and you tell them "I just got Tail on the mind", but you're talkin bout a totally different thing than their thinkin


----------



## ndvarmint

You convince your wife to "postpone" Valentines day for a varmint hunting trip.


----------



## Ryan Swiontek

You might be a caller if...
Your girlfriend promises u that the next time she hears you blow that call in the house she will shove, wedge or in some way force it up your @$$


----------



## Fallguy

You might be a predator caller if...

While growing your hair out from a buzz cut, as you go through that awkward "fro" stage, you are actually proud because your hair reminds you of a nice furred out coyote face.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors

You might be a predator caller if you base your life on the full moon periods...."I cleaned the bathroom two full moons ago".


----------



## neb_bo

You might be a predator caller if... You go into a flower shop to get colored cellophane to use as a filter lens for your spotlight. 
.. If you cant use the cupholders in your vehicle because there are to many cartridges, cases and calls in them for a cup to fit. 
.. If your girlfriend gets mad that she has to move your guns over every time she gets in your truck.
.. If you get up early so you can take a longer route to work that you might see coyotes on.
.. If you keep a plat map and phonebook in your truck so you can call the owner of a spot you just discovered or saw a coyote on.


----------



## barebackjack

You might be a predator caller if.......

You can leap a barbwire fence while wearing snowshoes in a single bound.


----------



## Fox hunter1

You Might be a predator caller if...

if you sleep with your calls and rifle by your side! LOL


----------



## bearhunter

you watch old westerns and see great spots for calling. i'm watching True Grit right now


----------



## Lea

If. . .The first time you hear your newborn granddaughter cry, you ask if you can take her calling. (my dad)

. . .And in response you laugh and say she can't go until the temperature is above zero.

If. . .You watch coyote calling videos while nursing your newborn daughter. (me)

If. . .Your daughter sleeps peacefully on the floor while you replay the technique section of a calling video. (my husband)

Does our little girl stand a chance of not being a predator caller too?


----------



## jason_n

after 14 hour shifts 6 days in a row you drive 2 hours back to where you were working earlier that morning to try get the yote you saw at dawn :sniper:


----------



## Coonhunter23

IF... You climb your grandfathers old silo every night with binoculars so you can scout for miles around.
... Find fur on a fence and write in the snow next to it, _YOUR NEXT._
.... When your neighbor's kid thinks you are an old hermit who lives in the snow during the winter


----------



## Prairie_Rider

You might be a predator caller if:

Every morning you piss the wife off and make the baby cry. Because coyotes howling is your alarm clock.

(She has put up with it for almost 4 years now! Haha)


----------



## coyotebuster

you might be a predator caller if..

On sunday night after a long weekend of calling, the first dream you have once you fall asleep is of a coyote charging into the call. Then waking up and being bummed out that it was only a dream and that you possibly have to go a whole five days before you can get out calling again.


----------



## Custom 22-250

weasle414 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be a great way to celebrate the end of the calling season. .
> 
> 
> 
> End for you guys maybe, I'm just getting started!
> 
> You might be a predator caller if your girl friend is jealous of your varmint gun and calls.
Click to expand...

 Yup I've dealt with that and I'm only getting started predator calling.... Usually for me till we moved to Boise area from Kenai Alaska... It was bear camp a week before moose opener..... And she always acted like she was suprised when out of the blue I Pack up and leave to bear camp..... It would be the same come deer season... exept were alowed 3-7 deer depending on the winter before.... so it may be two or three hunting trips to some random island.... She would be like really serious you're going hunting again.... 6 months a year on the berring sea and at least two hunting and sport fishing..... anyway hahahaha good one :rock:


----------



## airforcehobit

If your wife calls the berger website porn and accuses you of cheating on her with the ballistics calculator


----------

